# Zig unit query



## DuettoDave (May 6, 2010)

Hi, I am relatively new to motorhomes. I have a question about my ZIG unit. (MC-4000m) in my AS Ford Duetto.

I have noticed that on the Zig unit the green 'Charger light' is on permenantly. Even when not on electric hook up.
Should this be the case? I have not noticed before?  

I welcome any help or advice on this issue. Especially if anyone has a manual for this Zig unit!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Evening Dave

I have the copy of "The Zig X-7 Charger and Power Supply Unit: Instructions for fitting and use" dated 1995 which came with my 1999 AS Medallion.

It is very thin: just 6 x A5 pages and to my mind not all that helpful.

I'll gladly run you up a *.PDF of it and send it if you would like to send me a PM with your personal email.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Zig are now part of the carver group, main office is Stoke Prior, Near Bromsgrove.

Give them a call

Zig Electronics
Saxon Business Park
Hanbury Road
Stoke Prior
Bromsgrove
Worcestershire
B60 4AD

Tel: +44 (0) 1527 556715
Fax: +44 (0) 1527 577900
Email: [email protected]


----------

